# Orlando Bloom - was honored with the 2,521st Star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame in the Category of Motion Pictures in Hollywood 02.04.2014 x 3



## Q (3 Apr. 2014)

His star is located at 6927 Hollywood Boulevard
between the TCL Chinese Theatre and Madame Tussauds Hollywood.





 

 

 ​


----------



## Eldafinde (6 Apr. 2014)

Wow!
Tolle Bilder, vielen Dank! :thx::thumbup:


----------



## Alea (7 Apr. 2014)

sehr schön, danke


----------



## dersoziale (7 Apr. 2014)

schöne bilder danke


----------



## MichelleRenee (21 Juni 2014)

Thanks for Orlando!


----------

